# Bordelaise selber machen?



## Laggo (6. Februar 2004)

Moin,

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle das Schlemmerfilet a la Bordelaise von Iglo z.B.!
Hat von euch jemand ein Rezept oder ne Idee wie man diese leckere Panade nachkochen kann?
Mir läuft schon beim Gedanken daran meine Dorschfiles in so einer Soße zu backen das Wasser im Mund zusammen!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## sundfisher (6. Februar 2004)

keine Ahnung wo man das Rezept herkriegen kann, aber ich glaube ich habe so etwas ähnliches in meiner Rezeptbank, ich suche das mal raus und stelle es ins Netz.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2004)

*Kruste*

Hi Laggo!

&nbsp;

Kannt ja diese Kruste übernehmen ( Siehe Pic)

MFG

&nbsp;

Kai

PS: Guten Appetit !


----------



## petipet (6. Februar 2004)

@Raubfischer RD,

tolles Rezept. Wird sofort nachgekocht.#h :m 

Gruß...petipet


----------



## Laggo (6. Februar 2004)

@Raubfischer

Vielen Dank für dein Rezept werd ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren!
Ich habe eben beim googeln auch noch eins gefunden das ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will!

Seelachsfilet à la Bordelaise
Beilage: Petersilienkartoffeln


Zutaten für 1 Person:
300 g Seelachsfilet · 50 g Käuterbutter · 1 El. Butter · 1 El.Öl · 3 El Paniermehl · 1 Sträußchen Petersilie · 1 Knoblauchzehe · 1 El. Mehl · Worchestersce. · Zitonensaft · salz · Pfeffer weiß · 3 Mittlere Kartoffeln
Etwa 3458 Joule / 823 Kalorien, Zubereitungszeit: 45 Min.


Vorbereitungen Bachofen auf 200° vorheizen. Das Seelachsfilet abwaschen, auf einen tiefen Teller legen und mit Worchestersce., Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer marinieren. Die Kräuterbutter mit dem Paniermehl vermengen, so daß eine dicke Paste entsteht. Die Petersilie und den Knoblauch fein Hacken. Den Knoblauch ganz und von der Petersilie 1/3 ebenfalls unter die Kräuterbutter-Paniermehl-Paste arbeiten. Die Kartoffeln schälen, halbieren und in warmen Salzwasser bereitstellen. Das Mehl auf einem Teller verteilen
Zubereitung:
1.Das Öl auf einer Pfanne bis zum Rauchpunkt erhitzen.
2.Den Seelachs noch einmal gut in der Marinade wenden, im Mehl wälzen, vorsichtig in die Pfanne legen und von beiden Seiten scharf, hellbraun, anbraten. 
3.Den Fisch in einen Flachen Topf oder feuerfeste Form geben.
4.Die übrige Marinade mit einer Gabel ebenfalls unter die Semmelpaste mischen und auf dem Fisch gleichmäßig verteilen.
5.Die Kartoffeln einschalten
6.Den Seelachs in den Backofen Schieben und ca. 30 Minuten garen. In dieser Zeit sollte die Semmel-Kräuter-Paste zu einer braunen Kruste werden. (evtl am Ende mit dem Grill nachhelfen)
7.Wenn die Kartoffeln fertig sind abgießen, einen El. Butter, einen Spritzer Zitrone und die restliche Petersilie gut untermischen.
Das paßt dazu: Gurkensalat

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2004)

Bitte Bitte! für solche Sachen ist die Rezeptsuche auf www.knorr.de klasse, da kannst du Dir nach Zutaten Rezepte ausdrucken. 

MFG

Schönes WE

Kai


----------



## Blenni (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
duch eine große Anzahl aufopfernde Selbstversuche, habe ich jetzt ein Rezept, welches der Iglu-Version recht nahe kommt:

-ca. 70gr Kräuterbutter
- einen mutigen Schuß Rapsöl
-1 Eßlöffel Tomatenketchup
-1 knappen Teelöffel Zucker

Das alles zu einer Pampe verrühren. Wichtig ist, das die Butter weich ist, kurz vor dem Schmelzen. Sonst rührst Du dir den Wolf.
Danach mit Semmelbrösel nach und nach auffüllen, so das eine gut streichfähige Masse entsteht.
Den Fisch normal salzen und roh in eine feuerfeste Form legen. Möglichst so, daß der Boden vollständig bedeckt ist. Danach die Masse gleichmäßig auf den Fisch streichen. Dann ohne Vorheizen bei ca. 180 ° in den Backofen (Umluft). Nach ca. 30 Minuten eine Flasche Bier öffnen und den Fisch verspeisen.
Als Fisch nehme ich Köhler, Pollak eignet sich nicht so, ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.
Nächste Woche werde ich die Versuchsreihe fortsetzen und das mal mit Knoblauchbutter versuchen.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## chippog (7. Februar 2004)

na, ich sehe schon, hier zeigen sich die wahren köche des anglerboard!! vielleicht sollten wir ja den ab-koch des jahres ernennen? weiter so und viele leckere schlemmerfischgerichte!!


----------



## Blenni (7. Februar 2004)

Jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich was vergessen: eine kleine halbe Zwiebel,ganz fein geschnitten, gehört auch noch ran. Sonst schmeckt es fade.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## noroc (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

bei www.webkoch.de findest du auch interessante Rezepte dazu.

cu

Stefan


----------



## Lengjäger (29. März 2004)

*AW: Bordelaise selber machen?*

Ich habe dieses Wochenende folgendes Rezept ausprobiert und es war superköstlich. Ich habe allerdings Köhler und nicht Leng verwendet.

@noroc
Tolle Seite


----------

